

Ask HN: What website project are you working on? - quellhorst

So many news posts, so few people talking about what they are doing. What website are you working right now?
======
thomaspaine
I just finished building this for a client: <http://sftheaterbuzz.org/>

It's a little sad because there are no reviews yet...but I don't think he's
had time to promote it yet.

~~~
JustRick
I like this site. Question: I can't tell from the source if you are using a
CMS of any kind or if this is custom developed in Django or similar. Care to
reveal what you used?

~~~
thomaspaine
It's all custom Django, good guess on that one. I do use my fair share of
external Django apps though. Ignoring the built in Django apps, My
INSTALLED_APPS list has 10 unmodified external reusable apps, and 11 internal
apps, which include ones I built myself and a few reusable apps I had to
modify.

Thanks to everyone for the positive comments.

~~~
ubernostrum
A minor tip: create a 404.html that matches the look of the site. Right now
you're serving the one from the Django admin :)

------
hypotize
Just in my spare time, but working on a subway/train route finder for the
Tokyo trains

<http://trains.jp/>

There are others out there, but trying to make one that is super easy to use.
Still very much a work in progress, but any feedback would be appreciated!

~~~
mahmud
How on earth did you nail that domain name? .jp must be virgin lands!

~~~
hypotize
A little - tho most of the good ones are taken. Just lucky I think - it was
previously registered, but lapsed.

------
nwjsmith
I'm working on an app to track work orders for a client. Not exactly riveting,
but it's my first real gig and it feels really good to get paid to program.

------
MatthiasW
<http://woodgears.ca> <http://chartgame.com>

~~~
dan_the_welder
<http://woodgears.ca/marbleadd/index.html>

Awesome!

------
rs
Still working hard on <http://xp-dev.com/>

Just opened up sign-ups for a new platform release which is going to begin
next week:

[http://www.xp-dev.com/blogs/view/704/xp-dev-com-
version-40-b...](http://www.xp-dev.com/blogs/view/704/xp-dev-com-
version-40-beta-testing/)

~~~
clistctrl
This is the site where the GS employee uploaded his "stolen" code, right?

~~~
rs
yeah..

some more details (if you want to know):

[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aSDx...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aSDxSdMlPTXU)

------
eserorg
Interactive map of United States midcontinent onshore oil and natural gas
wells: <http://hydrocarbon.search.eser.org/>

Used for identifying infill drilling locations.

Updated daily with new well locations.

Working on adding Canada, shale plays, and Gulf of Mexico offshore wells.

Using Memcached on Amazon EC2 + openlayers + Google WGS84 tiles.

------
joepestro
Just finished building an iPhone app that is awaiting Apple's approval now:
<http://www.pinglater.com/>

We're doing a 1 day web app event this weekend, so I'll be able to share more
about everyone's apps soon!

------
jacktasia
<http://mancalatime.com> where you can play your friends online over the
internet.

Good or Evil db - in "private" beta you can use this link if you're really
interested.

<http://goodorevildb.com/do/register?key=chestermcgester>

And then a bizarre jython app that I will probably open source. Yeah, I know I
should concentrate on just one thing. Oh well.

------
gvasilei
Working on <http://www.beachionary.com/> a social guide for beaches and
organizing summer holidays. It's the middle of the summer and still on private
alpha though :|

------
knobish
My 1st ever site! =) <http://www.ComoEstaEso.com>

Check it out tomorrow during daylight!

~~~
elguason
JAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJA -elguason

------
mikeytown2
Module called Boost for Drupal. <http://drupal.org/project/boost> In short
it's a poormans-squid/poormans-varnish; it creates a html cache for dynamic
pages. It's fairly sophisticated, going to have it support the caching of AJAX
JSON in the near future; among other things.

------
eelinow
After years of writing Manufacturing, Retail and Financial Backend/Middleware,
I'm working on the following exclusively (for better or worse).

Maintaining Version 2.x & Building the All New Version (3.0) of
<http://www.inkedmag.com>

Continuing the build of Version 2.x of <http://www.surfacemag.com>

and soon to be working on a brand new Version 2.x of <http://www.tokion.com>
(currently a simple set of splash pages)

All for publishers in NYC. I do so wish they would acquire a technical
journal, or some form of academics research journal(s). Fashion & Sub Cultures
are interesting for those in said cultures but it doesn't mean that I wouldn't
find more scholarly/research minded content/environments more interesting.

------
holdenk
I'm working on two things right now ( <http://web2.0collage.com> &
<http://pcfspam.com> ) I'm hoping to wrap up the first (a lot of it was an
experiment into how to do basic PR) and get started on the second after exams.

------
jakewolf
A little gardening website - <http://gardenobserver.com>

Trying to track late blight on tomatoes.
<http://gardenobserver.com/report/map>. Anyone having pest problems in their
gardens? Hook me up!

------
rdoherty
I'm working on <http://www.getpersonas.com>, trying to make it better for the
community. Small release tomorrow!

Also working on <http://www.mozilla.com/mobile>, got some updates for a future
release.

~~~
dan_the_welder
Getpersonas is pretty. It pleases my eyes.

------
wooster
<http://tweeteorites.com/>

It tracks your friends' favorites on Twitter, and suggests interesting people
for you to follow based on favorites and your social network structure.

~~~
catch404
This is cool :) Really clean design!

------
rgiar
<http://socialfact.com> \-- collaborative thinking and blogging

------
paulsingh
Building a noise filter for Twitter: <http://www.philtro.com>

~~~
smokinn
Very very interesting.

If it's not supposed to be secret, how does it work? Does it look for
similarity of what you like or does it weight people in your feed and just
skip x% of tweets from heavy low-value tweeters?

~~~
jlees
My instant thought is it simply trains a naive Bayes or similar spam
classification algorithm on the tweets you label ;)

~~~
paulsingh
Actually, that's _exactly_ what I did in the early stages of the project. Once
I started getting some traction earlier this year, it made sense to start
putting some real effort into building a much better engine.

Today, that's still one of the methods we employ but it's certainly not enough
to make solid recommendations or wrap IP around... so, I've built a team of
people much smarter than me to help take this thing to the next level. :)

------
costan
Got energized again to work on my Web service-backed iPhone app
<http://istockplay.com>

Does this count?

I'll admit that, right now, it's little more than a tech demo for my iPhone
libraries:

<http://github.com/costan/zergsupport> \- iPhone-side

<http://github.com/costan/imobile> \- Rails server-side

------
hikari17
Still working nights and weekends on <http://www.genlighten.com>, our "Etsy
for Genealogy Document Retrieval" app.

~~~
dfazaeli
would be interested in talking to you about an upcoming project. nice job!

------
nir
Playing with Google App Engine (& hence Python), very nice platform for
quickly putting together small web apps:

<http://rmmbr.appspot.com/> \- SMS notes (reminders etc) to your inbox

<http://therealurl.appspot.com/> \- send a URL, get a JSON response with the
unshortened version + page title

------
bernzilla
Just launched Merecal, a site for tracking upcoming and new releases in books,
movies, music and video games. It uses your favorite artists, authors, actors,
directors, publishers, etc. to notify you when the releases you're likely to
care about become available for pre-order or actually release.

<http://merecal.com/>

~~~
dan_the_welder
Very useful, well done.

Hope you don't live in North Carolina.

------
mcastner
Working on the site for the club I'm in at school: <http://urbangaming.org>

Not much info on there but the new site will be up in exactly 1 week so stay
tuned. You can check out our Facebook page for more info:
<http://facebook.com/urbangaming>

------
imack
<http://www.whichishotter.com>

Simple site for me to learn Rails. Took the "solve a problem" idea to "which
of these two [X] look better?" (for outfits, haircuts...whatever). Get a crowd
to vote to get more opinions. The initial people are uploading some unexpected
things though.

------
whalesalad
Just launched our latest version of SchoolRack a few days ago. It connects
teachers with their students and parents. Lets them upload files, create
discussion boards, create homework assignments, etc...

<http://schoolrack.com>

------
NoBSWebDesign
Working on <http://www.ratemystudentrental.com> and a new tool that stemmed
from our internal systems, <http://www.leadnuke.com>

------
jaddison
I, with my partners, am working on <http://www.snapact.com/> in the midst of
creating a better API in order to create more clients for more platforms. Fun
and exciting (to me) stuff.

------
kyfhon
<http://www.you-compete.com>

------
maneesh
working on the beta version of Leftos (LEssons For The Opposite Sex)
<http://leftos.com> \-- an online dating/relationship advice social network.
Building this for a client.

~~~
plucas
Did you build that on a framework or do it from scratch?

I'm trying to see how many people go with existing frameworks for this sort of
thing.

~~~
maneesh
built completely from scratch, no framework.

------
larryfreeman
This week, at <http://hubpages.com> we rolled out a table capsule that fits in
nicely with our hubtool, our user interface for designing wikipedia-like
articles.

------
ryszard99
<http://confess2.me/> a personal project i whipped up in a weekend as a
learning exercise (and a blatant rip off of similar sites out there)

------
mrshoe
Working on a new homepage for <http://shoptalkapp.com>, since you helpful HN
reviewers pointed out last week that it is lacking. :)

------
dhpmx
<http://www.vivapixel.com> \- Photo and video hosting/sharing site.

Currently working on simple posting to tumblr and posterous

------
shaunxcode
fun little text editor called WHOAD (sort of like woah dude or word heuristic
occurrence analysis diagram). Trying it in flex v.s. the jquery version I
currently have.

------
callmeed
Just wrapping up new home and pricing page for our photo sales app:
<http://www.nextproof.com/pricing/>

------
kineticac
probably going to do a One Day App on saturday, thinking of using our short
url as the domain. <http://post.ly/1WGW>

------
smmcbride
I'm a cubicle-dweller by day, but in my nights and weekends I'm building:

<http://www.familymatic.com>

------
jasonkester
<http://www.twiddla.com/>

Mostly working on the social interface around the pricing model, trying to get
the subscription process smoothed out. It's a fun little puzzle, trying to get
people from "this is cool" to "I should sign up for this" to "I should pay
money for this".

After that, there are a couple new big pieces in the works...

------
mannicken
<http://taskulus.com>. It's barely working right now and mainly for testing
deployment and such

------
flooha
We just did a "Review my app" here on HN. <http://flooha.com>

It's a place where open source developers can upload their add-ons (and apps
in the future) and users can add their software to their website just by
clicking. We hope to bring a much bigger, immediate, and organized user base
to open source developers.

------
rrival
<http://tshirtthis.com/> \- rss to headline tshirts on demand - not yet in
beta

~~~
tlrobinson
Not sure if I understand this. The title of each RSS item can be purchased as
a tshirt?

Also, how do you get the tshirts printed? Do you do it yourself or outsource
to another company? (curious for my own tshirt needs)

~~~
rrival
Rss feed titles in a specific font & a logo. We have a special arrangement
with a facility that does this.

------
v2interactive
<http://www.mybroadwaydreams.com> small joomla project i'm working on for a
broadway foundation

<http://www.v2interactive.net> working onmy design firms webpage in joomla to
meet web 2.0 standards

------
riso
When I have time after work. <http://leaguesmart.com>

~~~
smmcbride
Many years ago (just as the web was taking off) I was the database guy for a
local soccer association. I always liked the idea of abstracting all that out
to a general purpose application but never acted on it. Good luck!

------
danielh
<http://analytics4i.appspot.com> Google Analytics web interface for the
iPhone.

Feature list is still very short and I'm having some trouble with OAuth on
GAE.

------
Akram
I'm working on <http://www.mosambe.com> a place where people and companies
network to find better opertunities.

Feedback is highly appriciated.

Thanks :)

------
ironblunt
<http://benchcoach.com>

------
enra
<http://www.flowdock.com/>, real-time communication & collaboration app for
teams. Still work to do before open beta.

------
wushupork
I just created <http://stonertweets.com> for a client. This is to build buzz
around a community and help promote a movie.

------
hopeless
<http://shutterscouts.com> \-- an idea management and weather forecasting
service for (landscape) photographers.

------
idleworx
I've been working on <http://totdo.com> a very simple todo manager. Pronounced
TooTeeDoo :). It's in beta of course.

------
mmb
url sharing and personal archiving framework

<http://urls.matthewm.boedicker.org/>

------
dvv
<http://send2twitter.com> \- a very simple but efficient email-to-twitter
gateway using oauth.

------
davecardwell
Completing a redesign of <http://www.localphone.com/> — a VoIP start-up I work
for.

------
dipankarsarkar
working on <http://mosambe.com> :)

It will hopefully get some traction soon.

------
mh77
<http://webgeek.io/> \- Shipped one day ago..

------
mschaecher
<http://www.rockdex.com>

------
zkinion
some awesomeness that lets companies make money whenever people go to their
competitor's websites. there is no site at all and no user interaction

